# MS250 vs. MS251: Verdict??



## Houseman (Aug 28, 2015)

I will be buying a MS250 or MS251 for my workplace, occasional use "loaner" saw. Loaner means that when it gets wrecked by students/faculty, I will be glad I didn't give them "my" 260's or 362. 250 is $240 and 251 is $260 with educational discount. 

I'm old school and know the 250 is good for what it is. I have researched all the threads here and really can't find good evidence about the 251, even though it's been out 2 years now. 

Questions:
1. Why is Stihl keeping the 25o around? Any inside dealer secrets here??
2. The 251 looks better on paper. How is it doing in real life?? Does one bar nut work?? Does strato carb work? Does the 251 take bumps and knocks o.k. (vs. 250).

I'm torn between old school reliability and the new tech. hype. Please help!! For me, reliability probably trumps fashion and eco things. 

No Dolmar/Husky comments needed. It's between these 2 saws. Good PRO/CON comments appreciated, especially real life experience with the 251. THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## Grateful11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bump because I'm thinking about one or the other myself. For normal buyers the MS250 is $300 right now.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 24, 2015)

Six of one, half dozen of another. Single bar stud is not an issue. In fact, the 241 pro saw only uses one bar stud. The biggest advantage of the 251 is much better air filtration.


----------



## Houseman (Sep 24, 2015)

AKDoug is probably right with his first sentence. I thought maybe the 250 with its old school technology might be more reliable, but I have found no evidence of that. It does seem that all of the new generation of saws have grown in weight by over a half pound+ each. Laugh, if you must, but as you get older weight becomes a factor at the end of a long day. In fact, a lighter saw in many cases can be more productive in skilled hands over the course of a day.

I haven't bought one yet due to budget scheduling. Still on the fence!


----------



## lambs (Sep 24, 2015)

I think the 250 weighs less, makes more power, and costs a little more. I would not worry much about filtration used as you describe


----------



## Franny K (Sep 24, 2015)

I never noticed this thread. Kind of figures give an educational discount and then they get loaned out.

I have the 251, no experience even being around a 250 that was running. My thoughts are it is not something to be loaning out as at times say perhaps the chain isn't digging in it revs up higher than I am comfortable with. Not sure I would advise buying a used one either. I was disappointed I had to buy the good air filter separate, perhaps the original one was better than the 250. I got the base model not the fancy starter, purge bulb, and fancy chain adjuster.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 24, 2015)

Either one is a decent small saw for the money, especially at the prices you listed. The better air filtration and spring AV are good features on the xx1 series saws.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 24, 2015)

I would take a 250. Very simply because aftermarket parts are very cheaply available. So incase something does happen repairing would be easy. 

And the myth of needing better air filtration in the northern hemisphere is for me simply a advertsing joke. I have never seen a saw die because of less perfect air filtration.

7


----------



## Grateful11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Has there been any physical changes to the MS250 in the last 8-10 years or so? I had an MS250 for a couple years and liked the way the saw cut but had way too much trouble getting started once it was warmed up, flooded out way too much. Starting from cold was never a problem. I sold the saw. Heck maybe it was my warm starting technique because there seems to be a lot happy MS250 owners out there.

I'm leaning towards the MS250, MS251 or a Husqvarna 445.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 24, 2015)

I"d have to go with the newer technology and get the 2 year warranty with the oil purchase at time of sale. AV and especially the air filtration are huge if you are loaning this saw out. And for yourself.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Air filters on chain saws seem to be mediocre at best. Not sure why, but the saw manufacturers seem to treat them as an after thought. 

I'd go with the saw with the better air filter.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 24, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> I had an MS250 ...way too much trouble getting started once it was warmed up, flooded out way too much. Starting from cold was never a problem.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the MS250, MS251 or a Husqvarna 445.


My 251 starts well on the fast idle setting. Can almost get to the trigger before the chain starts moving but not quite. So use the chain brake or be risky. One needs squeeze the operator present lever to move the on off thing, put it to choke then one click less. Once it starts touch the throttle and it idles. Starting on normal idle is not reliable enough at least as delivered.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 24, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Has there been any physical changes to the MS250 in the last 8-10 years or so? I had an MS250 for a couple years and liked the way the saw cut but had way too much trouble getting started once it was warmed up, flooded out way too much. Starting from cold was never a problem. I sold the saw. Heck maybe it was my warm starting technique because there seems to be a lot happy MS250 owners out there.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the MS250, MS251 or a Husqvarna 445.


I've got a couple of yr old 445...ain't missed a beat yet pulling an 18" bar. Great saw for the coins. The other saws I can't speak for but I'm sure they'll get'er done. I've never had a single problem with the 445 on hot or cold starts.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 8, 2017)

We need a run-off of the MS250 and MS251.


----------



## JKendrick87 (Dec 12, 2022)

My truck box saw is an ms 250 from 2006 she has taken a beating by a bunch of different employees over the years. I grabbed it off the shelf, cleaned her up, put fresh gas and she’s running like a champ! Funny thing is the 251 was sitting right next to it that thing feels like an anvil compared to it!


----------



## blackoak (Dec 13, 2022)

_If you can find an old 025 saw even better than both. Much better air filter than both the MS 250 and 251_


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Dec 13, 2022)

blackoak said:


> _If you can find an old 025 saw even better than both. Much better air filter than both the MS 250 and 251_


Couldn’t agree more. I have a MS250 and I must say I like it a lot. Nice size, weight, and power for what it is. I will say I’ve done a little “work” on mine. Old style clamshell air filter, 025 two piece muffler with modified baffle, rim sprocket conversion, few other things. It’s a sweet little saw and performs surprisingly well for 45cc.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 13, 2022)

blackoak said:


> _If you can find an old 025 saw even better than both. Much better air filter than both the MS 250 and 251_



What's better on the 025 filter over the 250 ?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2022)

It looks like the MS250 has the flippy caps. If that's a concern I believe the 025 has the regular caps.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2022)

7sleeper said:


> I would take a 250. Very simply because aftermarket parts are very cheaply available. So incase something does happen repairing would be easy.
> 
> And the myth of needing better air filtration in the northern hemisphere is for me simply a advertsing joke. I have never seen a saw die because of less perfect air filtration.
> 
> 7


A little sealer on the base of the air filter would help a bit..


----------

